# english pointer or setter



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

Im thinking of adding one of these to my kennel. What are the pros and cons of both

I have a drathaar now and he is an awesome dog! But I would like to be a little more competitive in field trials.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Setter, duh!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Pointer, Duh! haha I would choose the pointer but I am partial to them and you will have less problem with them overheating with the short hair. Sorry Zim. 8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, if you have a Dratt you know what it's like to have a dog with some personality and some prey drive. You also know what it's like to go hunting and actually KILL birds. 8) The heat however seems to not agree with most of your swarthy German breeds... :x

So, you wanna win trials now huh... Well both are great trial dogs, both have great noses, both can take the heat, and both have the personality of a pair of pliers. So, what it really boils down to is slick vs. shagg. I've got a setter in my kennel right now. She's going to be a great dog some day... She has a great nose, plenty of drive, likes the heat, and points EVERYTHING. However, she could give two sheots about me or any other human for that matter. If she is to be worth a ****, she'll need to be *BROKE!*


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

And I will second the setter, however unlike Tex. My setter is all about pleasing me. Both of our dogs are from the same breeder, just different breeding. I wanted a closer working dog so I picked the setter. Plus there is just something about pointing with class. 

I know a few guys that have pointers and I would never own one. Go out with others who have the breed that your looking at, and see that breed in action. But don't make your mind up on seeing just one dog work. Look at mulitple dog's of that breed.


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

Does anyone know of litters available? Might have to choose a breed based on availability!!!


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

I know Western Charm talked about a litter or setters once. Contacting him would be a good place to start.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

rutting said:


> Does anyone know of litters available? Might have to choose a breed based on availability!!!


Talk to 12volt, I think he knows of a female Pointer that is a litter mate to his new one.


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a buddy in Utah county that has a litter of pointers available. They have great lines and both parents are on site, and both are excellent hunters. He is suppose to post them here, I know they are on KSL now. Let me know if you want more info. 

BugBuilder


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Rutting,

You may want to check these pups out. This was posted over on the Utah Bird Dog Forum.

http://utahbirddogs.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=2096

Good luck. I've sure enjoyed my setters.


----------



## horseman (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a litter of english pointers that are 4 weeks old. The sire is a son of Elhew Explorer and the dam is a daughter of Pinehill Elhew Duke. If you are interested in these pups please let me know.


----------



## Western Charm (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey Guys:

I don't/won't have any pups and don't have a litter planned. Also I don't know of any nicely bred Setter pups locally either. There are however some nice pointer pups around. I am not an Elhew fan but if I were I wouldn't have to look very far.

I surely prefer setters to any other pointing breed but my close second choice is...the dreaded pointer :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:. I am also a wannabee Horseback trialer so it stands to reason.

The Robb


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

So, you wanna be a horseback trialer huh? Boy, have I got the dog for you!  

The only problem with this dog is finding a horse that will keep up with her.


----------



## Western Charm (Sep 8, 2007)

Darin:

Dude...It states right in our _No return _policy that "Once you have turned them into runoff Wirehairs they can't be returned". :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

You have to quit riding those ponies you call quarter horses and get a gaited TWH, then patches will seem like she's a boot licker. :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Runoff wirehair is an under statement!

She's ripped two rats apart, tag-team stretched a squirrel with the Jack Russel, eats poo with the best of em, barks at everything, and she's mean as hell. :twisted: 

If it wasn't for her snobby "go bugger yourself" personality and the long tail I'd swear she was German. :shock:


----------



## SFWG (Sep 8, 2007)

Call this guy
Eric Mauck
1-502-780-4969

If I were to buy a shag this is who I would call.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Runoff wirehair is an under statement!
> 
> She's ripped two rats apart, tag-team stretched a squirrel with the Jack Russel, eats poo with the best of em, barks at everything, and she's mean as hell. :twisted:
> 
> If it wasn't for her snobby "go bugger yourself" personality and the long tail I'd swear she was German. :shock:


Sounds like a German...Rutting already has one, he is now looking for a BIRD DOG!

Rutting, you already know what I would recommend. The great things about a good pointer is they like the cold as well as the heat, tons of personality and even more style. They are all about birds and leave the fur alone. Pointers set the standard to which all other pointing breeds are judged. Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------

